# Protective Book Covers



## rune (Jun 5, 2005)

Does anyone use the plastic wallets, or plastic covering for protecting paperback books?

I've noticed my library use the plastic wallets to protect their books and it seems like a very good idea, looks nice too because they covers are clear


----------



## Leto (Jun 5, 2005)

For my personnal use ? No. It remind me too much of school books.


----------



## nixie (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't use them, but it would properly be a good idea to start.


----------



## rune (Jun 5, 2005)

I'll have a search on the internet and see if I can find any companies that offer these wallets


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 5, 2005)

I only have the one. It's for my copy of Poe's Tales of Mystery and Imagination. it's a copy that was printed in 1892 so I think it deserves a bit of special attention.  

I would imagine most stationary outlets would supply these wallets.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 5, 2005)

I am extremely careful with my books.. When I've read them, they look almost new... And I make sure that they aren't covered in liquid or solid matter to spoil them...

And that ain't easy with a toddler, but I'm coping!!!


----------



## Jay (Jun 5, 2005)

Being a a collector makes care of e books of great import to me.

Although I haven't gone the route of protective covers yet, the bet way to care for books besides the common sesne thigns like don't eat, smoke, or drink around books without being careful.  Also I never loan any of my books, I find other people are simply not careful.  I would rather buy a friend of mien a book then let him borrow mine

Everytime I move I make sure I have a room for my books; I have found keepign the room clean, and making it a non-traffic room (no need to hang-out in there) is the best way to go.  

Keep them in a cliamte controlled area  and keep the temp stable around 60-65 degrees F.  Do not expsoe them to light (whether natural or not) for extended periods of time.  No Windows is a good diea.  Humidity is an issue, your okay between 40-60% .

Some peopel ahve this habit of wanting to look at there collection, I generally don't touc ha book I don't plan on reading.

Add for the love of god, never lay your books open face down! 

I have practiced these guidelines and have kept my collection pretty pristine through a few moves.  I generally don't have any paperbacks unless a nvoel was first printed that way, I don't buy them otherwise.


----------



## rune (Jun 5, 2005)

My books are in good condition, and I am careful with them.  But I am a person that likes to look at them, it helps to remind me about the stories just by looking at the book cover  

Also the wallets I've seen are quite good quality, and come in lots of different sizes for a neat fit.  And despite being careful I have had books get worn looking if I've read it a few times.

I've found a site that sells the wallets for 40p each which I think is reasonable


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 5, 2005)

What site Rune?


----------



## rune (Jun 5, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> What site Rune?


 
I've sent the site address to you by PM  

I was a bit cheeky and removed the wallet cover from my current library loan and tried it on a couple of my own books that were the same size.  The wallet fit nice and gave my books a glossy look    I'm definately feeling more convinced about this idea of mine


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Stormflame (Jun 5, 2005)

HHmmm...these threads keep getting weirder and weirder, lol.  Uhm, no I don't use the protective covers.  I have several books from the 1800's.  A few have the penmanship of people who had owned them and wrote things in them.  Many of these scribblings are dated, like August 5, 1898.  Cool, huh.  I often set and wonder how and who these people were as I gander at their penmanship.  They were people just like us, lost to time, and now, as if it were only a blink, I am looking at something they wrote when they were ontop of the world...

Anyway, no, covers remind me tooo much of school, as stated above by someone else.  I like my books setting on the shelves nakes.  It sets the mood in my living room, and also, poses questions from visitors....


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: how do you treat your friends*

there are definatly places out there that sell those covers. for myself, i'm very hard on my books. i love them to death. old favorites have to often be replaced because i take them with me wherever i go when i read. you'll catch me reading on busses, reading as i walk down the street, reading in the bath, in the local mikiey d's, all over.
but by the same token, i believe books are meant to be loved and enjoyed. i had an uncle who collected books, and i don't think he even read them. just put them on a shelf to say he had them. i get a lot of pleasure from these friends.
how do you treat yours?


----------



## nixie (Jun 5, 2005)

I treat mine a lot like you, I carry books every where,I have recently had to replace Feist's Riftwar series as they were getting frayed round the edges.


----------



## Leto (Jun 5, 2005)

For me it depends. Beautiful books (the one printed on very thin paper called Bible paper) are treated with lot of respect but read on a regular base. All the others favorite are read, repaired and re-read because I live with them, read them all the way, and some were passed along to me in that state (usually by my father or due to second hand buy). I like book which show they have been read (because of writing on the page, although I don't do that myself, of an old postcard or receipt used as a book mark or so on...)

For me, book are made to be read and should be passed along once you sure nobody around you will read them again. I must have a collection of roughly 2000 books currently, but there only 100 of them I'm sure to keep (because I want them to be part of my will) and 900 more that'll stay on my shelves as they have strong potential for a re-read. All the others will be resold or given to friends or even - for some paperbacks - intentionally lost in the subway (as originally I got them).


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 5, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> All the others will be resold or given to friends or even - for some paperbacks - intentionally lost in the subway (as originally I got them).


Are you a Book Crosser?  (www.bookcrossing.com)


----------



## Leto (Jun 5, 2005)

Not a formal one. Got the habit well before discovering Internet. 
Usually I leave a phone number on the book, some founders called and exchanged more books.


----------



## rune (Jun 7, 2005)

I do look after my books, and love to see them look neat.  But it's unavoidable when you read them alot, that the edges get a bit tatty.

I've placed my first order with the cover company, and will see what the wallets are like    They are plastic so I'll still be able to look at the covers, I'm hoping they will look quite glossy with a wallet  
And I'll be able to read them more without worrying about damaging the covers  
Ordered 10, got many more to get!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm afraid that books have a hard time of it around here.  Like the stuffed dragon my son inherited from his big sister and carried around for years, those we love best tend to get loved to death.  I can see how plastic covers might spare some of them considerable wear and tear.


----------



## nixie (Jun 10, 2005)

I picked up some books from the library sale and the covers were still on them.I took the ones of the books I bought for my mum and I'll use them on my books.


----------



## LadyFel (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm not a fan of removable plastic covers, but I've been seriously thinking of buying that plastic protecting foil, you know, the sticky back paper that's also used just to reinforce the covers...It sticks to the entire original cover and is pretty hard to destroy...Of course, I couldn't use them on hardback books, but I don't really own too many, so my paperbacks are the important ones because we really do take them everywhere and now my son's decided to take an interest...

The removable ones do last, but they wear out just the same after a while and have to be replaced...


----------



## rune (Jun 11, 2005)

LadyFel said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of removable plastic covers, but I've been seriously thinking of buying that plastic protecting foil, you know, the sticky back paper that's also used just to reinforce the covers...It sticks to the entire original cover and is pretty hard to destroy...Of course, I couldn't use them on hardback books, but I don't really own too many, so my paperbacks are the important ones because we really do take them everywhere and now my son's decided to take an interest...
> 
> The removable ones do last, but they wear out just the same after a while and have to be replaced...


 
I'm quite pleased with the wallet covers I've bought and like the idea that they can be moved.  Just on the off chance I decide to let a book go   My friend was round last night, and noticed a book I'd covered on the table.  She liked the look of them too


----------



## Milena (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow - you guys REALLY care for your books. Actually if you have very old books plastic wraps aren't *so* good for them - you can get special acid-free protectors (google them - there are a few sites)
Still, for new books, especially heavy ones that get damaged (Johnathan Strange and Mr Norrell  - how heavy is that?) they sound great.
Still, I quite like the 'used' look of some of my books, a lot of them were lucky 2nd hand bookshop finds and out of print now.


----------



## rune (Jul 2, 2005)

Ive got a few of my books covered now, I'm quite impressed with the helpful service of the company that sell the covers too.  I wasnt sure about the sizes and the guy give me good advice.

Sidetracking there   What I wanted to share was that my black labrador seems to love the smell of the covers, and now I have a few done she wanders around my bookshelves sniffying my covered books


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't use the plastic wallets but all of my books are covered.  Many years ago, when my son was in Primary School I used to work in the school library.  One of the many tasks was repairing and covering the books.  They used a large roll of rather thick plastic which worked very well.  I also bought some for my own books.  It is about 4 ft wide and many, many feet long.  You cut out the size required for each book.  There has never been much wasted and so has been a very good buy.  It hasn't harmed the books in any way. 

It sound as if your labrador has good taste in books, Rune.  Perhaps you should try reading to her, she might be a Fantasy Fan as well.  I myself prefer the smell of leather binding, the only ones I haven't covered with the plastic.


----------



## fallenstar (Jul 2, 2005)

all of my LOTR books are taped...I know it sounds weird, but it's one of the things I learned while I was in China. We had to make protective book covers for all of our textbooks using calendar papers. (you dont' actually go and buy them..the teachers had to check over and they don't like the decorated plastic covers that were the only ones avaliable in the stores). One of my classmates figured this way out by taping everything. It makes them light (calendar papers are quite heavy), and it's water proof. Of course once you tape them it's impossible to tear them out, but they still look nice, and they are protected from various damages including water...


----------



## rune (Jul 3, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> I don't use the plastic wallets but all of my books are covered. Many years ago, when my son was in Primary School I used to work in the school library. One of the many tasks was repairing and covering the books. They used a large roll of rather thick plastic which worked very well. I also bought some for my own books. It is about 4 ft wide and many, many feet long. You cut out the size required for each book. There has never been much wasted and so has been a very good buy. It hasn't harmed the books in any way.
> 
> It sound as if your labrador has good taste in books, Rune. Perhaps you should try reading to her, she might be a Fantasy Fan as well. I myself prefer the smell of leather binding, the only ones I haven't covered with the plastic.


 
Well my lab takes after me


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 31, 2005)

I dont use plastic wallets for anything other than my own books that I am writing! I probably should start to use them asd many of my well read books are getting a bit tatty round the edges....

xxxkyexxx


----------



## rune (Jul 31, 2005)

Well I've got a quarter of my personal library covered now, they come the next day after order - so quick  

Fortunately the new plastic smell wears off quick, so my black labrador only sniffs them when they are new.
Mind you my eldest dog - he's a collie cross, likes to lick paper.  When I get post he's licking the envelopes whilst I'm trying to get them opened. And of course when I'm reading a book - especially new ones - he likes to sneak a lick on those too  
You know I've the strangest pets


----------



## Foxy (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Rune

Could you PM the company website to me too?

Many thanks


----------



## chrispenycate (Aug 17, 2006)

Side question; I live in a very small flat, and all available wall space is taken up with bookshelf.
My collaborator/boss/musician lives in a medaeval château, and buys masses of junk books to put in his library so it looks full. The only important detail is that they be leather bound, and look old. He refuses to room any of my overflow, in that it would bring down the tone of the place.
What would be nice would be some cheap outer covers that would simiulate worn leather bindings and just slip on over the garish paperbacks. If, in addition, one could write the titles and authors in simulated gold leaf, so much the better.
Any ideas?


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 17, 2006)

Great idea chrispenycate. 
The only suggestion I have is this; 
I have seen in both restaurants and furniture stores "fake" book spines set on shelves to give the place a nicer look. Now sometimes they are just spines cut off of old books, probably purchased in bulk at book fairs and glued to wooden blocks. Other times they appear to have been manufactured and just cardboard standups. 
So, maybe somewhere someone sells such an item to place in front of the paperbacks? Sorry this isnt more specific help, but maybe a slight nudge in a potentially helpful direction ?


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm careful with my books and the only one in a covering of any sort is the one I carry with me in my bag to read on the go since I carry everything and all and sundry in my backpack. Otherwise none are covered and I like looking at and touching my books; occasionally picking one off the shelf to browse.

I agree about putting them face down and dog-earing the pages though. That's a terrible thing to do to books.

I guess I just like the feel of books. I don't often loan my books now. There have been too many occasions of books being irreparably damaged or just plain lost, but I do have a few friends I regularly loan books to and borrow books from. They are all people who also care for books.


----------



## KJS (Sep 28, 2006)

Nesacat said:
			
		

> I'm careful with my books and the only one in a covering of any sort is the one I carry with me in my bag to read on the go since I carry everything and all and sundry in my backpack. Otherwise none are covered and I like looking at and touching my books; occasionally picking one off the shelf to browse.
> 
> I agree about putting them face down and dog-earing the pages though. That's a terrible thing to do to books.
> 
> I guess I just like the feel of books. I don't often loan my books now. There have been too many occasions of books being irreparably damaged or just plain lost, but I do have a few friends I regularly loan books to and borrow books from. They are all people who also care for books.


 
I agree, i all s0 like the look and feel of books and i will allways look after  them but when i do get too many i give the ones i don't want anymore to my local libary.


----------

